# Gas Fireplace Brands?



## scott1120 (Mar 12, 2014)

We bought a mid 60s house and the gas fireplace needs to be replaced.   The brand went out of business shortly after the house was built and is very odd.   First quote said we should take out the brick and start over.   They are recommending Kozy Heat.  Before we get other estimates, what are good quality (reliable) brands to look at?   There was an old thread but manufacturing changes and what was good then could change.   This is in a family room that is about 13x18 with minimal opening to other areas of the house.   The current brick fireplace is 112" wide with the fireplace opening being about 60".   When you open it the actual fire area is very small and ugly along with being very drafty in our cold Wisconsin winters.   We are looking for more traditional, classic looking rather than modern to fit with the era of the house.   Since this will be for one area, we don't need a high BTU but want a reliable brand that is well made.

Thanks.


----------



## webbie (Mar 12, 2014)

Wow, there really are so many of them! Much of it comes down to things such as whether you have a local dealer with a good reputation to install and service it. Also, it may matter whether you are looking for the ultimate in efficiency or if "good" is good enough. Kozy is certainly a nice brand, but there are many many models and makers.....also, a lot depends on your budget. It may be that a mid-line product from a maker like heat n glo is more to your liking than a top-end unit such as mendota, kozy, etc.....

When I looked around for a new fireplace for a cottage in RI, I settled on the Valor. They make higher-end units, but IMHO they have a really nice look!

Here is my installation:


----------



## scott1120 (Mar 12, 2014)

webbie said:


> Wow, there really are so many of them! Much of it comes down to things such as whether you have a local dealer with a good reputation to install and service it. Also, it may matter whether you are looking for the ultimate in efficiency or if "good" is good enough. Kozy is certainly a nice brand, but there are many many models and makers.....also, a lot depends on your budget. It may be that a mid-line product from a maker like heat n glo is more to your liking than a top-end unit such as mendota, kozy, etc.....
> 
> When I looked around for a new fireplace for a cottage in RI, I settled on the Valor. They make higher-end units, but IMHO they have a really nice look!
> 
> ...


Thank you for the reply. The cost of the Kozy wasn't an issue. We just want a reliable brand that is well built. The fireplace is more for aesthetics and supplemental heat than a sole heat source. We have quite a few local dealers with good reputations but all have different brands so I thought narrowing down the brand(s) would help. One has Valor & Mendota. Another heat n glo, Heatilator, and Regency. Then the one with Kozy Heat. Lots of other brands too among the dealers.


----------



## bbone (Mar 13, 2014)

Have a Lennox, Elite Series,   proven company


----------



## DAKSY (Mar 13, 2014)

You should probably do what all the rest of us did. Your homework. Take the advice of everyone here with a grain of salt. I say that because we all know what we've got & what we like about the units we have. Go to the hearth shop(s). Watch them burn. Listen to the blowers on different speeds. Play with the remotes & see what the remotes will do. Make an informed, well-thought decision & buy the one your wife wants.


----------



## scott1120 (Mar 15, 2014)

Bob, My husband travels quite a bit for work so I need to do most of the research. While we can and will go play with the fireplaces, that won't give us the honest experience of those that have purchased a brand and used it..  Playing around with a remote won't give us reliability info so was hoping to find some help here sorting through the brands.  Unfortunately you can't find reviews on gas fireplaces like when buying a refrigerator so not sure where else to do my research.  So my hope was to come here and get some feedback from consumers or those in the industry to assist with getting our decision process started rather than to totally replace any research on our part. Thank you.


----------



## DAKSY (Mar 16, 2014)

Understood. Well, for my part, I sold, installed & serviced Heat & Glo, Heatilator, Regency & Jotul gas burning units. All 4 were fine units, & all are 75 - 80% efficient... Heatilator (IMHO) is on the low end of the scale for both heat output & ambience (flame presentation). I would rate the Jotul units as better than Heatilator, with a an OK heat output, but a very realistic flame presentation. Heath & Glo & Regency both have good points & bad points & I'd rate them as even. Regency has excellent heat output, but for the most part, I didn't care for the flame presentation. Even on HI, the flames were all very similar in height, & didn't seem to "dance" like the Jotul or HnG. I have 2 Heat n Glo units, both older models. The heat is good for what I need to have in my home & the flames are realistic. The remotes I have on both units is a Skytech 3001 & other than battery changes, & routine maintenance, the only problem I've had is Thermocouple & thermopile failure. Both have blowers & both are the original blowers. I have been out of the hearth industry (for the most part), for the last 3 years, but I still do occasional installations & service calls & try to stay up-to-date with newer products...


----------

